

Happiness is overrated: It's better to be right, study finds - createmyaccount
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-better-to-be-right-than-happy-20131217,0,5791072.story#axzz2nvMQE7du

======
acqq
Already appeared on HN and commented:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6926152)

> The original paper is clearly a joke

My prophecy there:

> I expect a lot of additional "reporting" and "blogging" that is going to be
> completely serious.

------
arocks
Misleading. Please mention in the title that it was a study done for humour.

~~~
GotAnyMegadeth
I think we should introduce <joke></joke> tags for use on the internet for
when people are joking.

